
If Google goes to China, will it tell the truth about Tiananmen Square? - humantiy
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/21/google-china-search-tiananmen-square-massacre
======
ilove_banh_mi
We all understand now that Google will do _everything_ the Chinese
dictatorship tells them to, in order to deploy their ad-driven products in
China. There is no elevated morality involved. Maybe a few current Google
employees will leave.

Who in China will remember Tiananmen'89 a decade or two from now? Almost
nobody, if Google can help -- by building a search engine that erases history
and bad-think.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiananmen_Square_protests_of_1...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiananmen_Square_protests_of_1989)

